# How high can deer comfortably feed?



## Buck Dropper (Mar 17, 2012)

I am working on a hanging gravity feeder this offseason. How high can a deer eat corn out of plate? Just your average sized deer standing and eating out of a plate. I want to get it as high as possible so the coons can't get in it. Inches/Height would be nice if you know. Thanks!


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 18, 2012)

42 inches high is the ideal height. You cannot place a gravity feeder high enough that a raccoon cannot access it & still have a deer able to reach it. Even with these, the coons will hang from the tubes 

Here is a video by Jim Kroll demonstrating some of his research results culminating in the boss buck feeder:



Might I ask: are you planning to feed corn during the summer? Or did you mean, you're working on the feeder now, for use later...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 18, 2012)

Squirrels and Raccoons get to feed regardless of what you
build...If your feeder has any plastic or PVC they will chew/eat
that too....
Good luck and post pics of your design....


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 18, 2012)

If the deer can reach it, so can the coons. You just have to feed them both.


----------



## kickers (Mar 18, 2012)

Feed protien feed instead of corn. Coons don't seam to care for it.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 18, 2012)

kickers said:


> Feed protien feed instead of corn. Coons don't seam to care for it.



Protein would certainly be more beneficial than corn, but I'd have to differ on the statement that raccoons don't care for it. They are in my trough feeders nightly, & the spike strips are full of coon fur!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 18, 2012)

We run trough feeders on our farm.Purina protein. We have two coon traps at each. I'm all about trophy management but each time I fill the feeders,  I run crows off and clean coon scat out of all of em. In my opinion, I'd put my money in the ground, liming, fertilizing etc. Our management is voted in so I lost out. We spend a boat load of money feeding everything other than what we're trying to kill. As for the original post.... i raised one up to 40 inches last year to hold more feed. It took em a while but they started hitting it again. Just throwing an opinion out there...good luck.QUOTE=kickers;6808317]Feed protien feed instead of corn. Coons don't seam to care for it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will post pics when I take them. I think it's a pretty awesome design and you guys will probably like it


----------

